# Anyone using an LBX baler?



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Just curious.....


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

where are you located. Looks like you hay pretty big.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have BB940A, same baler, different paint scheme


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

chadl said:


> where are you located. Looks like you hay pretty big.


Canada. So far we've managed to dodge the rain. ~450 acres down and not half way home yet. Then there's 2nd cut. Then straw.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I have BB940A, same baler, different paint scheme


Cool. What model year and size of bale? What pressure do you typically bale at?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rank said:


> Cool. What model year and size of bale? What pressure do you typically bale at?


2008 model 3X3 standard baler, tandem axle. Still learning on pressures but usually 55 to 60 on alfalfa depending on moisture. (This would be the monitor setting on the auto density)


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> 2008 model 3X3 standard baler, tandem axle. Still learning on pressures but usually 55 to 60 on alfalfa depending on moisture. (This would be the monitor setting on the auto density)


They are a nice machine. I've been operating an LBX 332 (3x3) tandem steer axle for 3 years. It will consume a pile of product. Can make one 800 - 850 lb bale per minute all day if you ask it to. When the moisture will allow it, I usually set the auto load at 80+. We get paid by the ton though, so heavy bales are a need.

You know about the re-timing if you break a knotter shear bolt? I know a guy that didn't get it quite perfect and it cost him 4 needles.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rank said:


> They are a nice machine. I've been operating an LBX 332 (3x3) tandem steer axle for 3 years. It will consume a pile of product. Can make one 800 - 850 lb bale per minute all day if you ask it to. When the moisture will allow it, I usually set the auto load at 80+. We get paid by the ton though, so heavy bales are a need.
> 
> You know about the re-timing if you break a knotter shear bolt? I know a guy that didn't get it quite perfect and it cost him 4 needles.


I make 850 to 900 lb bale @ 60 on auto load in fine stemmed alfalfa @ acceptable moisture. I know nothing about timing, haven't broken any shear bolts yet. New Holland dealer is great, so when the time comes I will check with them for the advice.


----------

